# HEADLIGHTS!!!!



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

any experts out there that can tell me if its possible to stick these in my w8 i got them as a b-day present and want them on the car , please and VW tech's out there , i want to know if there is any way these can go in and i can still use my HID D2S bulbs is it possible the cars stock with stock hid so would it make a difference if these went in ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS!!!! (VWPassatW8_UA)*

should work i want them to so let me know how it goes sw them on ebay


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS!!!! (B3bandit)*

I'm sort of curious as to why you want to replace fully functional Bi-xenon HIDs - just for the blacked out look?
Those are the best headlights ever put on the Passat (excluding the new bi-xenon AFS on the B6).


----------

